# Luminette Privacy Sheers



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Would these look ok for a sliding glass patio door? 72x80


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

They will look fine but you will hate them going in and out the door.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

jiju1943 said:


> They will look fine but you will hate them going in and out the door.


Like I have now....what else would work better?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

After looking online, the ones you suggest look better than what they are showing. Do a google search and click on images and it will bring up tons of examples of what folks use on sliders.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

TaliDesign said:


> Can you tell me what is the reason for you to block the windows?
> Different reasons has different solutions.


I live next to a busy street and for some privacy. I want sun to filter in like we have now, but also be able to close them completely for privacy.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

What you have shown would look fine. It lets in the light and gives
you the privacy you need. If you use curtain rings on the sheers,
you can then easily pull them to one side, to exit the door, and
easily pull them back, after you come into the house. 
Your other opion is to put them on a travis rod that pulls to one side.

Either way it would look nice, I like it better than vertical blinds.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Two Knots said:


> What you have shown would look fine. It lets in the light and gives
> you the privacy you need. If you use curtain rings on the sheers,
> you can then easily pull them to one side, to exit the door, and
> easily pull them back, after you come into the house.
> ...


Should I keep what I currently have?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The sheers you have pictured are in front of your existing sliding door?
I thought the verticals were your existing sliding door???


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Two Knots said:


> The sheers you have pictured are in front of your existing sliding door?
> I thought the verticals were your existing sliding door???


The picture on the left is what I currently have.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

the first pic, with the sheers and brown drapes?
if yes, then keep them.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Two Knots said:


> the first pic, with the sheers and brown drapes?
> if yes, then keep them.


Yes they're green actually.


----------

